# Arraywerte in Logcat auslesen



## DorFey (2. Sep 2020)

Hallo!

Ich bin leider noch etwas holprig in Java (in Verbindung mit Android Studio) unterwegs, da ich momentan beides erst in der Bedienung erlerne (seit August). 

Ich habe folgendes in Android Studio versucht: 
1) Array erstellen
2) Array auslesen
3) Array sortieren
4) sortiertes Array auslesen

Leider ist mir das Auslesen auf die Art und Weise, wie ich es versucht habe nicht gelungen. Hab leider keine Idee, wie ich die Werte der Arrays ausgeben kann, damit sie unter 6:logcat oder unter 4:run aufscheinen. Internetsuche (stackoverflow.com) hat mir zwar Denkansätze geliefert, aber das Basiswissen reicht noch nicht die Lösungsansätze nachzuvollziehen. 

KSKB:


```
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.util.Log;
import androidx.appcompat.app.AppCompatActivity;
import java.util.Arrays;
import java.util.Collections;

public class MainActivity extends AppCompatActivity {

    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        
        String LOG_TAG = MainActivity.class.getSimpleName();

        Log.v(LOG_TAG, "Verbose");
        Log.d(LOG_TAG, "Debug");
        Log.i(LOG_TAG, "Information");
        Log.w(LOG_TAG, "Warning");
        Log.e(LOG_TAG, "Error");

        setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);
    }

    public static class ArraySort
    {
        public void main(String[] args)
        {
            int [] arr = new int [5];
            arr [0]=256;
            arr [1]=5;
            arr [2]=3;
            arr [3]=422;
            arr [4]=1;

            System.out.printf("Unmodified arr[] :%s",
            Arrays.toString(arr));
            
            Arrays.sort(arr);

            System.out.printf("Modified arr[] : %s",
            Arrays.toString(arr));
        }
    }
}
```


Vielleicht kann mir jemand ein wenig Input dazu geben. 
Liebe Grüße


----------

